# PEW x Black



## TaartjeMous (Oct 3, 2014)

Still learning all the color names, i hope i got them right 

Here's Daddy and Mommy,

Daddy (BlackPepper) Caries Black, Beige, Siamese







x








Mommy (CrackMouse) Caries White.... (First litter and don't know anything about her pedigree)

____________________________________________________________________________________

In total 6 little ones, and most of them will be light colored..

2 Days old








____________________________________________________________________________________
About mommies name... She didn't looked well when we bought her. And gave her that name because
she looked terrible xD Now months later she finally looks great!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

You won't know colouring yet. They have pink eyes so you will probably be getting light colouring anyway.


----------



## TaartjeMous (Oct 3, 2014)

So a few days have past, and they grow so fast!! :lol:

The skin is flaking, so that means light colored mice. 
And mommy is doing a great job for her first litter.

2 Does - Pink 
4 Bucks - Blue

Because of the light color they will turn out white or Siamese.... i think hahaha


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The babies look good.

Dad can't carry both baige and Siamese, there both c dilutes and as he isn't c diluted he has one non c dilute gene so he can only be carrying one c dilute colour. But this litter should help tell which one he carries.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Also l like the doe' s name lol. I had a little buck I called crack once at my work, he sacred like he was on some sort of drug, he never stopped.


----------



## TaartjeMous (Oct 3, 2014)

I dind't know about the gene's..

I had a female just a PEW, and the breeder told me shes came out a line with just the PEW gen x'D So i suspected he would carry the Siamese and Beige. 
But thanks still learning.

Yeah she looked absolutely terrible when I brought her home, and I gave them names so I can keep track of siblings and eventually start a pedigree.. With just a few mice names seems to be more friendly then numbers...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

PEW is c/c so any c diluted babies will have at least one c gene from her. so if the light babies get points there Himalayan and the buck carries the ch gene and if they are cream he carries the beige ce gene.
if there PEW as well like mum then the back carries the albino c gene instead.


do u know what colour the black bucks parents were? that can help know what he is carrying.


----------



## TaartjeMous (Oct 3, 2014)

*Hello hello,*

My laptop just returned, so finally I can post a update again!

Thank u PPVallhunds for the educative words!

The little critters are now four weeks and they turned out precisely like my previous litter (Black buck x Himalayan doe).

A few things changed and happend.. I got a little girl from a friend (the mommy mouse passed away so Crackmouse took care of her) and Black pepper got to join the friends crew.
One of the siblings just disappeared. One day before she was doing well and the next day she was gone.. totally gone. no remains nothing anywhere...  

But we got 5 little critters and 1 orphan critter.









Does : 1 PEW, 1 Black









Bucks: 2 PEW, 2 Himalayan
_Damn hard to keep them to sit still.. _

*Soon to be born: Pied Chocolade Tan x Blue Satin*


----------

